# Glasfaser im 90° Winkel verlegen



## Jungbluth (8. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
da ich nicht weiß wohin damit frage ich einfach mal hier: Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit Glasfaserkabel im Winkel (Raumecken) zu verlegen. Dass das Kabel selbst nicht im 90° gebogen werden kann ist mir klar, aber muss ich zwingend mit einem Kabel realisiert werden. Es muss nur irgendwie ein 90° Winkel reinkommen.


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (8. Oktober 2022)

Wenn der Radius groß genug ist, geht das, aber für Raumecken ist Glasfaser nicht geeignet. Normalerweise reicht aber Glasfaser bis zum Anschlussmodem und von dort aus verlegt man dann CAT-5 oder CAT-6 Kabel


----------



## Jungbluth (8. Oktober 2022)

Ich dachte jetzt auch eher an irgendwelche Module die man dazwischen packen kann, ich weiss nur nicht wo nach ich da suchen muss. Und Glasfaser aus dem Grund weil das deutlich stormsparender ist


----------



## Jungbluth (26. Oktober 2022)

Bin inzwischen fündig geworden, an sowas hatte ich gedacht, nur halt für Privatkunden:
LWL Patchkabel gewinkelt - LWL Kabel mit Winkelstecker | Online Shop für Lichtleiterkabel, LWL Kabel und LWL Konfektionierung


----------

